# Getting A 2010 Outback 300Bh



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

trading up from a 2008 Rockwood 2701ss to a 2010 Outback 300BH on May 1. Cant wait.Pictures soon. Stay tuned


----------



## alabamahappycamper (Mar 28, 2010)

Congratulations! I know you will love it!! We just got our first outback as well - the 2010 Sydney 310BHS. Going for our first overnight stay this weekend!


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats! - (D)an (H)olly (D)aniel & (B)rian Yes it's from us!


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats! You're gonna love it!!! We've had ours for one year now, and every time we go is like the first time.
We're taking it out for the first time this season next weekend and I can't wait!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and Enjoy!!!


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

Congratulations! We bought our 300BHS last year and have loved every minute in it. There are 4 of us and a dog every time we camp and it's plenty big for all of us when we're inside. You're gonna love it!! I STILL get excited when we get in ours!







And this is a great site for all your questions and experiences..........


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats, will watch for the pictures!!


----------

